# Essex Show?



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey,

I was just wondering if it is normally any good? Iv not been to one before, and saw this one and thought I might have a look, mainly because its the only one that I know where it is coz I used to live down there.

Will be more interested in the snakes if that makes a difference?

Any opinions would be great! 

Cheers


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

We went to the essex show last month and I wasn't too impressed due to a lack of kings but thats just me :lol: It was good prices though and there was a lot there.. probably more at next months one.


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok kool. Im just interested in having a nosey around!lol

Im not actually allowed to buy anything, but no doubt I will! I always do when I go to a different shop or whatever, and Im sure it is even easier to buy at a show, what with cheaper prices and the abundance of reptiles! :roll: :lol: 

How many tables are there on average? Im guessing there'd be quite a few...My bf isnt going to be happy if there are! More for me to buy lmao :lol:  :lol: 
Thanks


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the only reason the last one was a let down was coz everyone has been late in breeding this year, so there isnt really much choice at the moment, although they may well be by the time this show is on
theres anything from 50-70 tables at these venues usually.


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok great 

Thanks for the replies :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I went to the Basildon last year and was impressed, they had a good selection there, it was my 1st show i attended and am going again this year, do you know all the details or do you want me to put them up here :?:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah I know all the details, thanks anyway.

Can I just say, and I dont want you all to think Im sucking up to you or anything, but its nice to have a bunch of people that are as nice as you guys to put questions to without feeling like an idiot!  

Thanks very much! :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No problem, that's what were here for


----------



## markman (Jul 30, 2006)

does anyone know the best way to get there from london (north london)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Type in AA route in google and click it, then tpye in your street and where you want to go to and it will give you directions and tell you how long the joureny will take, although, it said it would take 4hours when it only took 2 and a 1/2 to get to birmingham :lol:


----------



## royalpythonboy (Oct 23, 2005)

actually anthony could u put de details up plz mate


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

There's some details in this thread near the bottom including a map site link.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4373&start=20


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

its only an hours drive from us apaprently, may actually be able to go to one lol


----------



## royalpythonboy (Oct 23, 2005)

ok thanks crosby


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry i didn't reply sooner m8, atleast you got the link, where i posted the info :lol:


----------



## royalpythonboy (Oct 23, 2005)

ok m8


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Will you be attending then m8 :?:


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

humm, there any rep shows anywhere in the essex area any time soon? if so, id go just for a look around..


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Well that is kinda what this thread is about! :lol:

Theres one in Basildon on 24th September.

Details on the ERAC website: http://www.erac.org.uk/


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah i know, its a couple of weeks old tho, hadnt seen any dates and i thought it might have been and gone.. 24th sep, i think im going to france with work some time around then, but ill see if i can make it..


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

It should be a good one, the tables sold out months ago !


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Any idea what size it is compared to the Barking one? Only been to the Barking one and that was too early on in the year to find a good range.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

There will be approximately 87896 corn hatchlings  

t least there was last time, MUCH better than barking 

Gary


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I attended this show last year, i don't think the hall is that big at all compared to barking from the sounds of it :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Isn't this the one that has been cancelled?


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

The one that has been cancelled is the EHS show in Norwich.


----------



## markman2 (Aug 17, 2006)

i have never been to one of these avents and was just wondering if there was much in the way of boas at this one


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

there were a few about at the last Essex one.. probably a good one.


----------

